# Should I take Cricket to the vet?



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

I noticed that cricket sometimes makes a little clicking sound when she breathes, and sneezes often. When she sneezes, bird mucus(?) comes out, but her nose isn't runny any other time. The mucus is clear. The rim of one of her eyes is also red, and she preens a lot. Her appetite is good, and her droppings are normal. My dad said he'd make her an appointment if I wanted, but he just payed for my dog to be spayed, so I don't want him to have to pay again if it's not necessary. Do you think I should take her to the vet?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

If it were me.. I would definitely see an Avian Vet. This could possibly be a respiratory infection of some sort. She has a lot of different syptoms that I would just not let sit. Keep us updated please.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, get her checked out. Those could be the symptoms of a respiratory infection, and in birds this can get very serious very fast. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

I definitely will then. I don't want her to hurt  How long do you think she'd be able to wait before her appointment? Do you think it's my fault that she got sick before she's been home even one week?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

First off, is it all the time or certain times of the day. 

What is she doing when she sneezes. 

Does she preen alot? If so, with the dry winter weather (low humidity) inside as she is preening she may be inhaling some of her dander. Also if her cage is covered while she is molting, with low environmental humidity this can contribute to sneezing, and irritated eyes.

Are there any hair sprays, strong smelling perfumes (if cage is covered is there a strong fabric conditioner smell) or scented candles around her. Many times strong scents can be irritants to the sinuses and respiratory tact.

Has there been any change in her droppings?
-----------------------------

The above are some possible causes for you to go over. If none are the possible cause to her problem then it would be a good idea to visit a vet.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It isn't your fault, but transitioning to a new home is a time when they're particularly vulnerable to illness, and when anything they may have had as an underlying problem is brought out. I would honestly try to have her seen as soon as you can possibly manage it. Like I said, they can go downhill really fast, and it'll be much easier to treat if you catch an illness in the early stages. You're doing a good job being observant and getting her taken care of!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Lots of illnesses can lay dormant until brought out by stress. There is stress in coming to a new home and this is why everyone strongly suggests quarantining new birds. You never know if they have a hidden illness. Being that you've only had her a week.. I would think she might have had this brewing prior to coming to you. Someone with more expertise in that area can comment on that though. 

If you are already hearing clicking noises.. I honestly would not delay getting her to the Vet. The sooner she can get on medication.. the better for her outcome.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

My vet likes to say that the most dangerous period in most bird's lives is the first 30 days after they go to a new home -- exactly for this reason. It makes them much more vulnerable to any underlying illness, AND to picking up new things. But that doesn't mean that we should blame ourselves or avoid getting new birds! It's just a time to get extra vigilant with them.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks  I just want her to stay healthy, she's not bailing out now! We're in this together for at least eight years, right Cricket? I'll be sure to keep you updated. Is there anything that I could do until the vet visit to help her?


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Well I'm not sure how old Cricket is.. but you should hopefully look forward to being in it together for a lot longer than 8 years..  My Tiels will be 3 this year and I am hoping to have at least another 15 good years with them.. if not more!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I think you said in your intro that she's a baby, right? If you take great care of her, you could have 20 or even 30 years together!


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

As far as something to help out before the Vet visit.. hmm... what do you think about Steam Enigma? Loading up the bathroom with steam from the shower? I believe I've heard of this before but I'm just not positive on this. Also, just making sure to keep her warm.. if your room is chilly, turn up the heat a bit to keep her nice and comfy.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Before you really do all these things, please do a rule out on possible causes for the sneezing.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, steaming could help, but don't let her actually get wet. It's not a good idea to get a potentially ill bird wet, since they then have to expend energy to stay warm.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

There are no strong scents in my room or even in my house. She is preening very often, so that could be a possible cause, but she's also making the little clicky noise, which worries me. Is there another reason that she could be doing it? I noticed just now that a few of her droppings are slightly runny, and the rest are normal. Would the steam hurt her at all if she isn't sick?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

About the clicking noise - does this seem like the sound of her breathing, or could it be something else, for example is she grinding her beak? Beak grinding is normal, it's something that cockatiels do when they're comfortable and relaxed.

If only some of her droppings are runny, that's a good sign. It can be normal for a bird to have runny droppings sometimes but there's more to worry about if ALL the droppings are runny.

Can you post some pictures of her? That would let us see whether she looks sick.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

MimiCockatiels said:


> There are no strong scents in my room or even in my house, as they trigger my migraines. She is preening very often, so that could be a possible cause, but she's also making the little clicky noise, which worries me. Is there another reason that she could be doing it? I noticed just now that a few of her droppings are slightly runny, and the rest are normal. Would the steam hurt her at all if she isn't sick?


Steam is good for them regardless. They produce a lot of dust, so steam helps them keep their noses clean. I would see if you can get her in to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

The noise is different from beak grinding, I've heard her do both. It's rhythmic too, like breathing. But it's not all the time. Her feathers aren't ruffled very often either, although she does stay at the bottom of her cage most of time, near her food bowl.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Steam may help but I would suggest the room be ready, and just go in for a minute or two.

If she has been preening alot lately she could have dander in her sinus cavities. Many times this can be an irritant to the eyes.

Listen to her back, neck, and head area to figure out where the sound is coming from.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

The one up close is showing her eye, you can't really see it, but there's little red tissue almost,right next to her eye. She's not really showing any other symptoms, except for the ones I told you about. The sound seems to be coming from the base of her little birdie neck.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The eye is showing some of the conjunctiva tissue....which is called conjunctivitis. This can be from airborne irritants such as dust, respiratory disease, vitamin A deficiency, bacterial such as chlamydia, mycoplasmosis or giardia. These would be some of the primary causes.

A vet visit is in order.

In the meantime keep an eye on her eye. If you see her rubbing her eye on her shoulder try to keep that area clean by wiping with saline on a cottonball. The reason why you would keep the aear clean is so that when she rubs her eye there there is no build-up from the prior rub, which can further irritate the eye.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

Isn't conjunctivitis pink eye? I looked up some pictures on google, and it definitely looks like Cricket's eye. Would that explain her other symptoms, or do you think it could be caused by a respiratory infection? Either way, my mom is calling the vet first thing in the morning and making an appointment. Cricket's doing pretty well as of right now, she's sleeping on her highest perch for the first time. I hope this isn't too serious.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

MimiCockatiels said:


> Isn't conjunctivitis pink eye? I looked up some pictures on google, and it definitely looks like Cricket's eye. Would that explain her other symptoms, or do you think it could be caused by a respiratory infection? Either way, my mom is calling the vet first thing in the morning and making an appointment. Cricket's doing pretty well as of right now, she's sleeping on her highest perch for the first time. I hope this isn't too serious.


Conjunctivitis is a symptom -- it describes inflammation of the conjunctiva (tissue that surround the eye). Pink eye is one infectious cause of conjunctivitis in humans, but ALL conjunctivitis is not pink eye. Sort of like how you can have a sore throat either from a virus or from a bacterial infection like Strep. Does that make sense?

As srtiels listed above, there are many different causes that contribute to conjunctivitis in birds. A respiratory infection could certainly be one of them. Just about all of them warrant a vet visit for treatment, so you're doing the right thing having your mom call. Keep us updated!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Just in case you don't know: not all vets treat birds. Avian medicine is a specialty and a lot of dog and cat vets don't know anything about it. If your regular vet doesn't do birds, ask him/her to recommend somebody who does.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Could it be possible for Cricket to be falling ill to Chlamydia? It is a respiratory disease that is often associated with conjunctivitis and could contribute to the "clicking." Just what comes to mind while reading this thread.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

bjknight93 said:


> Could it be possible for Cricket to be falling ill to Chlamydia? It is a respiratory disease that is often associated with conjunctivitis and could contribute to the "clicking." Just what comes to mind while reading this thread.


Yes, that's one of the possibilities Susanne listed.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh! I even read that post, i don't know how i missed it. 

I agree a vet visit is more than neccessary. Disease testing often takes a week to get results back so the sooner the better..


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

She's sneezing a little bit more this morning, and her eye is a bit more watery. I cleaned her shoulder with saline after she rubbed her eye on it, but I''ll be gone at school all day. Do you think she'll be alright?


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Birds go downhill very quickly. You should get her to the vet as soon as you can because it is possible to lose her in a matter of just a few days. Did your mom make that appointment? Tell her to make it as soon as she can, even if you'll be at school.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

Are there signs I should watch for to take her to the emergency clinic? I won't know when her appointment is until my mom gets home. But if she's really bad and her appointment isn't soon, we'll probably go to the emergency clinic. There's been no change in her condition, from what I can tell.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Check her droppings. What you want to look at is the urates, which is the white part of the droppings only. They should be a creamy white and not scattered throught the poop. If thin and stringy looking, like spider webs it is a bacterial infection secondary to giardia. If thin and gritty it is a sign of renal/kidney problems. If they are discolored a light lime green to a yellow ochre then this is a good indication of a bacteria such as Chamydia to liver problems.

Feces can vary in color dependant on what the bird has eaten, but the urates should always remain white regardless of diet. The are the best diagnostic tool a bird provides to use to determine if the visual symptoms (sneezing, eye irratation) are potentially worse inside the bird.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

I saw the diagram on your website of normal droppings, srtiels. Cricket's look like that, except the urates are yellowish. Should I ask my parents to take her to the emergency clinic when they get home, or should I just ask them to call the vet again and get her in to see the vet right away? If anything, she's more active! Her conjunctivitis is less red as well. When I got home, she had dried mucus blocking part of one nostril, but I was able to wipe it away with a small towel.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If the urates are yellowish it would be a possible indication of a bacterial infection.* Note:* This does not mean that you were sold a sick bird. Simple stress can trigger secondary problems, whether it is related or not a disease process. A vet can do cultures to determine what is going on: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/stress.html

If the emergency clinic does not have a vet that is totally familiar with birds I would not go there. If you have to, what I would do is have them do a culture, to be sent out (take several days for result. While there they can do a grams stain to see if there is an overgrowth of yeast or bacteria and type (gram negative or gram-positive) If there is a bacterial overgrowth they can prescribe a broad-spectrum antibiotic such as Baytril....which would get treatment started until cultures are back.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

There aren't any good avian vets nearby, the only one is in Chambly, which is about half an hour away. My mom made the appointment for next wednesday, should Cricket be able to hold on until then? I feel like I'm being a burden, but I just don't want to see this beautiful creature go, especially when she's only a baby. Now that I know how long she could live, my expectations are a bit higher for her!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

No, a week is too long if she has a bacterial infection. She really needs to be seen today or tomorrow at the latest. I would recommend you do as Susanne suggested. Have a regular vet see her, take cultures to send out, and then get a broad-spectrum antibiotic. By the way, half an hour is not far at all for an avian vet. Many of us drive an hour or more to have our birds seen.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

We already tried several other vets, who said that they don't treat birds. This really is our only option, and their avian guy only comes in a few days a week. I think that maybe the same clinic might see her, but I'm not sure. If I could get my dad to call and ask, what should he say?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK...when I had been in a situation where I could not get an immediate or reasonably early avian vet appointment and time was critical I would phone any vet that that worked with a lab that did avian cultures. If they work with such a lab then can go to them and have cultures done and ask to be prescribed an broad-spectrum antibiotic (which is usually Baytril)

By the time the cultures are back you can get a copy and present it to the avian vet, and also tell what meds the bird was on etc.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*We already tried several other vets, who said that they don't treat birds.*
---------------------------------------

At this point, until you can go to your vet *any vet* that works with a lab that does avian cultures will do. The vet I used as a back up vet was a dog and cat vet.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm going to get my dad to call, and if they can't do it, I found another clinic in Montreal that seems promising. They have an emergency hotline, and their a strictly exotic animals office.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

What about the vet that spayed your dog....is he your regular vet for other pets? Uf so you can find out if he can have avian cultures done.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

We asked him first, they said they didn't treat birds. I don't think they work with labs though because my cat had a blood test a while back for leukaemia and they had to send it away. It doesn't matter anyway, my parents say that wednesday is soon enough, and that she'll be fine. There's not anything I can do, other than wait and pray.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Not to be rude but does your parents know anything about cockatiels?


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

Not a thing. They're saying that I'm overreacting, that she just has a cold, that it's a scratch on her eye.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Suggestion, where did you get her? From a breeder or a store? Quite possibly they may look at her to tell if there is a problem going on?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

MimiCockatiels said:


> Not a thing. They're saying that I'm overreacting, that she just has a cold, that it's a scratch on her eye.


Please have them read this thread. The yellow tinge to the urates indicates that whatever she has is causing her organs to fail. Furthermore, if she has chlamydiosis, which would fit these symptoms, it could be contagious to you and your family. If she has a bacterial infection, she will die before the appointment next week. Birds hide their illnesses, so by the time you see any symptoms, they are already very ill. I hope your parents will take this seriously.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

They read the thread. My mom says she understands, but that she can't afford two vet visits. She promised she would call the vet again if there was any change, but that I would just have to wait. I don't want to sound like I don't love Cricket, because I do, more than anything. She's like my baby already. But I am willing to wait. I don't want to, and in a heartbeat I would take her to that vet myself, but if I have no other options, I'll resign to waiting. But there is something funny I noticed, when she was out, she did her business around nine times, but only around two had the yellow tinge. They weren't the most recent ones either, they were near the middle. I know if this was you, you would take your tiel to the vet regardless of the cost, or at least do your best, but my parents don't quite understand. She's still eating fine, she isn't lethargic, and she isn't staying ruffled. I know she's still displaying symptoms, and that it's very serious, but this is the best I could possibly do.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish your parents would take this more seriously...i hope Cricket lasts until Wednesday, but I am really concerned. My bird Ava, died 4 days after she began displaying _subtle_ symptoms.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

I wish they would as well  I'm sorry about Ava.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Just a thought.. it struck me when it was asked if you bought your bird from a pet shop.. but some pet shops have a guarantee on their birds and will pay for Vet care within so many days. It's worth a shot to check this out.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

No, the pet store is terrible for warranty. It's only for two days, and her symptoms appeared maybe two days ago. They keep their animals in good conditions though.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

I just droped by to see if you had a update on crickets health? Like how is he doing? is he stilling holding on?


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

She's still holding on, that's for sure! Her conjunctivitis is mostly gone, but her vet appointment is tonight, so I'll know if she's sick by then. I'm just so glad that she's made it! Do you think that a cat carrier will suffice for the trip to the vet?


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Has it been used to transport a cat before? If so, then that probably isn't a good idea. Cats carry bacteria which are fatal to birds. If it's a new carrier, then it should be okay as long as she can't get her head caught in any of the openings.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

A cat carrier will be fine as long as there aren't any cat germs in it! Even a cardboard box with air holes punched in it would work, as long as it's closed securely enough to prevent escapes.


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

It's never carried a cat before, we just bought it. I really hope that there's nothing serious, she's made it this far!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

We're all pulling for you Mimi Cockatiels,Cricket has come so far.


----------



## green parakeet (Oct 20, 2011)

Remember to update us when you get back from the vet


----------



## MimiCockatiels (Jan 23, 2012)

We just got back! Cricket has a sinus infection (I'm sorry, I don't know the actual name in English of the disease). She was prescribed an antibiotic to be given twice a day for 5 days, and an anti-inflammatory to be given once a day for 10 days. The vet was great, and I'm so thankful that it wasn't _too _ serious. Thank you everyone for all your help, and Cricket thanks you too!


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Great news! I'm glad she will be getting the care she needs.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

That's terrific news glad Cricket is going to be ok.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yay! Glad she is getting her meds!


----------

